# Hulu Plus "App Temporarily Unavailable" error resolved



## Carlos_E (Mar 12, 2007)

"App Temporarily Unavailable
Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
Please try again in a few minutes.
For more info, visit"

Apparently you will get this error if you have more than 50 items in your hulu queue. I had 120 items. I logged into the hulu web site and reduced the queue down to 5 items and hulu plus started working on my Tivo. Technical support said they are working on an update so you can have more than 50 items in your queue. He said until then keep it under 50.

I told him I missed a week of the 1 month free hulu plus trail due to this issue so he credited me 1 month of service which was nice.


----------



## 36446 (May 19, 2011)

If you have this issue then call in and the agents will submit the info to there engineers. The more info they get the faster it might be fixed .. Hopefully!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Carlos_E said:


> "App Temporarily Unavailable
> Hulu Plus is currently unavailable.
> Please try again in a few minutes.
> For more info, visit"
> ...


There may be more than one cause of the above error as this scenario doesn't apply to my situation...


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I had over 800 in my queue (tv series add up quickly.) whittled it down to 39 and it's working again. Hope the queue issue is fixed soon less than 50 is so restraining.


----------



## georgia1026 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had the same problem and found the answer in this forum. I had added several series and the number in my queue was over 250. I deleted it down to 32 and now I can watch hulu plus again. Thanks for the help! I hope this issue is fixed soon as well as improvements to their menu.


----------



## PHTM (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the fix.
This needs to be sticky'd.


----------



## bootsified (Oct 20, 2010)

I realize this is a year-old thread, but for the record, I'm having a major problem with the app crashing on my Premiere. I cleaned out my queue and it still won't work. Every time I try to search or browse, it crashes and gives that same generic message. SUCH a drag.


----------



## laobserver (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a new TiVo Premiere and am trying my six month Hulu trial. 

Yes, the idea of Hulu seems pretty cool, but it's hard to be impressed with either TiVo or Hulu when I am regularly getting the v301 error message when trying to search Hulu....


----------

